# LÀM GÌ KHI ĐANG Ở THÁP EIFFEL?



## Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy (6 Tháng tám 2018)

Paris đẹp thơ mộng lắm các mẹ à! Nếu có dịp đến tháp Eiffel thì các mẹ nhớ chụp thật nhiều hình vào nhé. Em ở đấy được 3 hôm, nên ngày nào cũng tranh thủ ngắm cảnh Eiffel khi lên đèn nè. Đến tối một chút thưởng thức một bữa tối ngon tuyệt trên tầng tháp cao &ngắm xung quanh thành phố siêu lãng mạn luôn. Bình dân cuộc sống chút xíu thì nhấm nháp những miếng phô mai Pháp và rượu dưới chân tháp. Quanh quẩn một hồi lại đi tham quan viện bảo tàng Rodin với rất nhiều bức điêu khắc nổi tiếng.  Mà các mẹ lưu ý nên 1 lần thử đi thuyền quanh dòng sông và ngắm nhìn cả Nhà thờ Đức Bà, hàng trăm cây cầu bắc ngang luôn nha.


----------



## Queeni Quách (6 Tháng tám 2018)

Đẹp quá chị ơi, nhìn thích quá đi ^^


----------



## Ngọc Phương Nguyễn (6 Tháng tám 2018)

Sao các mẹ giàu thế! Em mỗi Vn chưa đi hết nữa hixhix


----------



## Ngô Ngọc Ánh (7 Tháng tám 2018)

Chị cho em xin lịch trình với, đi Pháp ko thì cũng phí quá. Có dịp đi Châu Âu phải đi luôn mấy nước còn lại mới thỏa mãn được. hihi


----------



## Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy (8 Tháng tám 2018)

Ngô Ngọc Ánh đã viết:


> Chị cho em xin lịch trình với, đi Pháp ko thì cũng phí quá. Có dịp đi Châu Âu phải đi luôn mấy nước còn lại mới thỏa mãn được. hihi


đúng rồi em, đi cho đã rồi hẳn về VN, mà đi xong muốn ở bên luôn hà. Bữa chị đi tour, họ dẫn đi nhiều chỗ đẹp lắm em.


----------



## Võ Phương Thảo (9 Tháng tám 2018)

Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy đã viết:


> đúng rồi em, đi cho đã rồi hẳn về VN, mà đi xong muốn ở bên luôn hà. Bữa chị đi tour, họ dẫn đi nhiều chỗ đẹp lắm em.


Đi tour đắt ko chị? Họ dẫn đi nhiều nơi ko, hay là dẫn vô mấy chỗ shopping ko thôi?


----------



## Queeni Quách (9 Tháng tám 2018)

Võ Phương Thảo đã viết:


> Đi tour đắt ko chị? Họ dẫn đi nhiều nơi ko, hay là dẫn vô mấy chỗ shopping ko thôi?


Em thấy tour giờ đi cũng đa dạng lắm chị, người ta dắt đi tham quan cũng có kết hợp mua sắm nữa. Nhưng cân đối hơn chứ ko phải lúc nào cũng shopping ko thôi đâu. Như kì em sang Amsterdam của Hà Lan do công ty Tugo tổ chức nè. Đi muốn rụng giò, tham quan cũng được nhiều, cũng vui ghê luôn


----------



## Võ Phương Thảo (9 Tháng tám 2018)

Queeni Quách đã viết:


> Em thấy tour giờ đi cũng đa dạng lắm chị, người ta dắt đi tham quan cũng có kết hợp mua sắm nữa. Nhưng cân đối hơn chứ ko phải lúc nào cũng shopping ko thôi đâu. Như kì em sang Amsterdam của Hà Lan do công ty Tugo tổ chức nè. Đi muốn rụng giò, tham quan cũng được nhiều, cũng vui ghê luôn


 hihi, chị thích đi du lịch lắm, năm nào cũng đi một chuyến sang nước ngoài chơi, nhưng Châu Âu nghe đắt đỏ lắm nên chưa có cơ hội để đi, chị cũng đang tìm hiểu các tour thế nào. Rẻ rẻ thì ráng nhịn ăn nhịn mặc để đi cho bằng được ^^


----------



## Dương Thanh Hàm (9 Tháng tám 2018)

hi mọi người. Mọi ng cho mình hỏi , minh muốn di Ha lan , Pháp, bỉ , ý và thụy sỹ.. vậy mình nên di chuyển từ nước này sang nước kia bằng gì thì tiện ạ? Và mỗi nc nen đến những tp nào ? Ai đi rồi cho minh xin it ý kiến ạ. Minh bay từ ha nôi. 2 vợ ck và 2 bé 2 tuổi ạ.


----------



## Trần Thùy Hà (9 Tháng tám 2018)

Dương Thanh Hàm đã viết:


> hi mọi người. Mọi ng cho mình hỏi , minh muốn di Ha lan , Pháp, bỉ , ý và thụy sỹ.. vậy mình nên di chuyển từ nước này sang nước kia bằng gì thì tiện ạ? Và mỗi nc nen đến những tp nào ? Ai đi rồi cho minh xin it ý kiến ạ. Minh bay từ ha nôi. 2 vợ ck và 2 bé 2 tuổi ạ.


Tùy khoảng cách giữa các thành phố chị muốn tham quan ở mỗi nước. Như từ Brussels Bỉ sang Rotterdam Hà Lan có thể đi bus tiện giá rẻ, khoảng cách xa thì phải đi máy bay. Di chuyển bằng tàu thì có cái tiện là vào thẳng trung tâm thành phố. Mà chị đi cả gđ có cả 2 cháu nhỏ thì chị nên đi tour sẽ tiện hơn đấy


----------



## Thuỷ Phạm (9 Tháng tám 2018)

Ngọc Phương Nguyễn đã viết:


> Sao các mẹ giàu thế! Em mỗi Vn chưa đi hết nữa hixhix


em cũng chưa đi hết vn nhưng đi bên châu âu cũng được kha khá rồi, phải đi cho biết tây khác ta ntn chứ chị


----------



## Thuỷ Phạm (9 Tháng tám 2018)

chia sẻ cho mấy chị lần đầu đến paris nè 
- Eiffel.
- The Pont Alexandre III
- Grand Palais
- Petit Palais
- Les Invalides
- Arc de Triomphe de l'Étoile
- Opéra National de Paris
- Palais de Justice
- Notre dam
- Montmartre
- The Louvre


----------



## Trần Thùy Hà (9 Tháng tám 2018)

Thuỷ Phạm đã viết:


> chia sẻ cho mấy chị lần đầu đến paris nè
> - Eiffel.
> - The Pont Alexandre III
> - Grand Palais
> ...


mình cũng ghé qua được hơn nửa chỗ này rồi


----------



## Võ Phương Thảo (10 Tháng tám 2018)

Trần Thùy Hà đã viết:


> mình cũng ghé qua được hơn nửa chỗ này rồi


Đẹp quá chị ơi! chị đi tour do bên nào tổ chức vậy? giá có rẻ hơn mình đi tự túc không zạ


----------



## Trần Thùy Hà (10 Tháng tám 2018)

Võ Phương Thảo đã viết:


> Đẹp quá chị ơi! chị đi tour do bên nào tổ chức vậy? giá có rẻ hơn mình đi tự túc không zạ


tớ đi tour bên tugo , không biết mấy bạn đi tự túc ăn chơi sao nên cũng ko so sánh được với tour bên này, cơ mà so với mấy tour đi pháp của cty khác thì bên này rẻ hơn á, đi hết có 35tr à


----------



## Võ Phương Thảo (10 Tháng tám 2018)

Trần Thùy Hà đã viết:


> tớ đi tour bên tugo , không biết mấy bạn đi tự túc ăn chơi sao nên cũng ko so sánh được với tour bên này, cơ mà so với mấy tour đi pháp của cty khác thì bên này rẻ hơn á, đi hết có 35tr à


đi châu âu mà có 35tr thôi á, có thông tin gì về tour ko cho e tham khảo với chị


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (13 Tháng tám 2018)

(Đang là mùa hè tháng cao điểm du lịch và sẽ nhiều người đến Paris, tụi mình vì quá yêu nơi đây nên mạn phép nói vài điều lảm nhảm. Hi vọng sẽ giúp ích cho mn ở một khía cạnh nào đó. )
PHƯƠNG TIỆN CÔNG CỘNG
Đi xa mới thấy nhớ, mới xa Paris mấy hồi mà giờ đã thấy nhớ nhung tha thiết. Từ nơi phương xa, xin được viết mấy dòng về Paris cho khuây khỏa vậy hihi
Nếu bạn đã từng đến Paris, chắc hẳn sẽ choáng ngợp trước độ hoành tráng và khó hiểu vô biên của các phương tiện công cộng ở Paris. Trong Paris việc đi lại sẽ chủ yếu bằng Bus, Metro, RER và TER (là 2 loại tàu nối Paris với các vùng lân cận). Mình sẽ lảm nhảm về Metro trước nhé.

1. METRO - tàu điện ngầm.
Hiện tại ở Paris đang có 14 đường tàu hoạt động, đặt tên lần lượt từ Metro 1 đến 14. Trong đó, có tàu 1 và tàu 14 là lái tự động, còn lại các tàu khác đều có người lái. Metro ở Paris đến giờ đã có hơn trăm năm tuổi, tuổi có cao nhưng chú vẫn ngày càng được mở rộng hơn. Đến năm 2024, Paris sẽ có thêm đường tàu 15 và 16 được đưa vào sử dụng.
Nếu nối các đường tàu lại với nhau, Metro ở Paris sẽ kéo dài khoảng 220 km. Thử tưởng tượng mà xem, dưới lòng Thủ đô hoa lệ là chằng chịt những đường tàu hoạt động không ngừng nghỉ từ sáng đến đêm. Có lẽ vì thế mà đến Paris, mọi người hay phàn nàn: sao đi lại phức tạp thế, sao mà nhớ hết nổi.... Mình cũng đã phải mất 1 tháng đầu tiên bỡ ngỡ lạc vô số lần mới thấm được đống xoắn ốc lằng nhằng này.
- Bến tàu kinh hoàng nhất: tất cả là của Châtelet.
Nếu bạn chưa đi metro bao giờ. Xin tránh bến này ra hoặc hãy đi cùng người biết đường. Sơ sơ trong đầu mình, Châtelet sẽ có metro ligne 1, 4, 7, 11, 14 và Rer A, B, D. Ít nhất có 16, 17 cửa ra, đi về các hướng khác nhau. Đi bộ từ tàu này sang tàu kia ở cùng 1 bến Châtelet này 10-15 phút là bình thường. Nếu có lỡ ra nhầm cửa thì đi bộ vòng lại đến nơi cũng chối chết nha. Hihi. Thích không? Cách duy nhất để Đừng ngất ở Châtelet là nhìn biển chỉ dẫn. Tập trung nhìn bảng chỉ dẫn. Mũi tên chỉ đi đâu thì đi đấy ))) Châtelet lúc nào cũng rất đông người, thật cẩn thận với đồ đạc nhé.
- Đường tàu xịn nhất:
Xin dành danh hiệu này cho tàu 14, tàu mới gần nhất (tàu 1 đã được thay sửa lại nên mới hơn tí hehe). Tàu 14 chạy qua gần hết những gare quan trọng như Saint Lazare, Chatelet, Gare de Lyon, Bercy.... dọc từ Bắc xuống Nam mà đi nhanh vèo vèo, chỉ khoảng 25-30' từ bến đầu đến cuối.
- Đường tàu lởm nhất: cái này khó haha.
Metro ở Paris đã được xây dựng hơn trăm năm rồi, đường tàu đầu tiên khai trương năm 1900. Nên metro ở Paris cũ kĩ hơn nhiều so với các thành phố khác. Đường đi lại trong metro thường ẩm thấp, thi thoảng mùi mốc mùi nước tè bốc lên hơi đáng sợ :'(. Tạm thời đường tàu lởm nhất xin dành cho đường 7 và đường 13 vậy :'( mình với bạn bè hay gọi là tàu chợ. 2 tàu này xuất phát và đi qua những khu đông dân cư nên lúc nào cũng đông nghẹt. Hãy đi thử tàu 13 vào buổi sáng.... haizz, Cảnh ép thịt người để chen 1 chân đứng lên tàu là thường xuyên xảy ra, đôi khi cứ phải ngửa cổ lên mà đớp lấy khí...

- Làm gì cho bớt chán: Hãy nhìn ngó xung quanh.
Các bến tàu ở Paris thường được trang trí theo địa danh/tên gọi. Mỗi bến tàu sẽ có một nét đặc trung riêng. Nếu đi qua Pont Neuf, bạn sẽ thấy nó được trang trí bằng hình hình đồng xu. Bởi vì là bến này ngay cạnh Sở/Cục Tiền Tệ của Paris, nơi thiết kế và sản xuất ra các đồng Euro của Pháp. Ngoài ra thì đi lang thang trong các bến tàu, nếu may mắn bạn sẽ gặp những nghệ sĩ đang say sưa biểu diễn. Hầu hết họ đều là những nghệ sĩ đã được cấp phép hoạt động, hoạt động có giờ giấc và chia ca kíp để không ảnh hưởng đến nhau. Những ngày đi làm rã rời, bỗng nghe thấy vài câu Let it be, thì mọi mệt mỏi như biến hết, lại thấy cuộc đời nở hoa.

- Vài điều linh tinh: Lối ra vào của Metro.
Nếu các bạn đã từng đi Metro, chắc sẽ chú ý đến biển hiệu METRO và lối ra vào được trang trí rất cầu kì. Phần lớn chúng được thiết kế bới Hector Guimard với lối kiến trúc đặc trưng của trường phái Art Nouveau rất thịnh hành vào đầu thế kỉ 20. Chúng gây ấn tượng đến mức đã trở thành một trong những di sản của Paris, cần được tu sửa và bảo tồn. (trường phái này có Klimt hay Gaudí của Tây Ban Nha, nếu có dịp mình xin được kể đôi điều về thời kì này hihi).


----------



## Ngô Ngọc Ánh (13 Tháng tám 2018)

Võ Phương Thảo đã viết:


> đi châu âu mà có 35tr thôi á, có thông tin gì về tour ko cho e tham khảo với chị


Chị vô đây xem nè, em thấy nhiều mom trong diễn đàn đi du lịch do Tugo tổ chức về khen nức nở luôn, họ dắt đi được nhiều chỗ đẹp và mới lắm, dịch vụ thì tuyệt vời lo visa từ a-z, cả nhà muốn bay thẳng cũng có luôn. Nhìn chung thấy review tốt lắm
https://www.tugo.com.vn/diem-den/nuoc-ngoai/du-lich-chau-au/


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (14 Tháng tám 2018)

rượu vang ở pháp ăn kèm với phô mai là số zách rồi, mà em muốn mua mấy chai về làm quà, ko biết để hành lý kí gửi sao ha ? mấy chị có kinh nghiệm cho e hỏi với


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (14 Tháng tám 2018)

Ngọc Quyên đã viết:


> rượu vang ở pháp ăn kèm với phô mai là số zách rồi, mà em muốn mua mấy chai về làm quà, ko biết để hành lý kí gửi sao ha ? mấy chị có kinh nghiệm cho e hỏi với


Chắc Chắn sẽ bị hỏi thăm đó b. Thì cầm sẵn khoảng 100 đô đưa là xong


----------



## Võ Phương Thảo (14 Tháng tám 2018)

Lý Phương Dung đã viết:


> Chắc Chắn sẽ bị hỏi thăm đó b. Thì cầm sẵn khoảng 100 đô đưa là xong


bất ngờ nha, tây mà cũng có kiểu này luôn


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (14 Tháng tám 2018)

Võ Phương Thảo đã viết:


> bất ngờ nha, tây mà cũng có kiểu này luôn


ở đâu cũng có hết em ơi, mua này đang mùa du lịch, đi qua châu âu cẩn thận nhé các chị em, bên tây cũng có nghề 2 ngón như ta luôn ấy . Chị em đi du lịch thì nên đi tour ha..vừa tiện, vừa đảm bảo an toàn hơn


----------



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (14 Tháng tám 2018)

Lý Phương Dung đã viết:


> ở đâu cũng có hết em ơi, mua này đang mùa du lịch, đi qua châu âu cẩn thận nhé các chị em, bên tây cũng có nghề 2 ngón như ta luôn ấy . Chị em đi du lịch thì nên đi tour ha..vừa tiện, vừa đảm bảo an toàn hơn



đúng rồi đó chị, e thấy đi tour là ổn nhất, em mới đi tour bên tugo xong, bên đó đặt khách hàng là trên hết, đi theo đoàn có hướng dẫn tận tình, biết kết nối mọi người trong đoàn cảm giác an toàn mà vui nữa


----------



## Ngô Ngọc Ánh (14 Tháng tám 2018)

Lý Phương Dung đã viết:


> Chắc Chắn sẽ bị hỏi thăm đó b. Thì cầm sẵn khoảng 100 đô đưa là xong


Hải quan nước ngoài ko có hối lộ được đâu, nếu xách rượu thì chỉ có hành lý kí gửi thôi chị à, chứ xách tay lên máy bay chất lỏng bị hạn chế lắm


----------



## Mai Thi (14 Tháng tám 2018)

Ngô Ngọc Ánh đã viết:


> Chị vô đây xem nè, em thấy nhiều mom trong diễn đàn đi du lịch do Tugo tổ chức về khen nức nở luôn, họ dắt đi được nhiều chỗ đẹp và mới lắm, dịch vụ thì tuyệt vời lo visa từ a-z, cả nhà muốn bay thẳng cũng có luôn. Nhìn chung thấy review tốt lắm
> https://www.tugo.com.vn/diem-den/nuoc-ngoai/du-lich-chau-au/


Trước mình có đi Hàn Quốc của Tugo tổ chức nè. Bên đây làm tour tuyệt vời, đi chơi rất vui vẻ và chụp được nhiều cảnh đẹp lắm, đồ ăn họ dẫn đi cũng ngon nữa. Em đang để dành tiền để đi Châu Âu 1 chuyến nữa nè.


----------



## Ngô Ngọc Ánh (14 Tháng tám 2018)

Mai Thi đã viết:


> Trước mình có đi Hàn Quốc của Tugo tổ chức nè. Bên đây làm tour tuyệt vời, đi chơi rất vui vẻ và chụp được nhiều cảnh đẹp lắm, đồ ăn họ dẫn đi cũng ngon nữa. Em đang để dành tiền để đi Châu Âu 1 chuyến nữa nè.


Đúng rồi chị, em mới đăng ký đi Pháp, vừa xong giấy tờ chứng minh tài chính gửi Tugo lo visa giúp, họ hẹn đầu tháng 9 có nè, em thấy làm nhanh dễ sợ luôn ak.


----------



## Mai Thi (15 Tháng tám 2018)

đi theo đoàn vui lắm, hướng dẫn viên biet kết nối mọi người với nhau, bây h đoàn hồi đi tour hàn của mình lâu lâu vẫn off luôn nè


----------



## Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy (15 Tháng tám 2018)

Thuỷ Phạm đã viết:


> chia sẻ cho mấy chị lần đầu đến paris nè
> - Eiffel.
> - The Pont Alexandre III
> - Grand Palais
> ...


ghé được 7/10 chỗ này rồi, thời gian gấp gáp quá nên k đi được nhiều, chắc hẹn paris lần sau vậy. hihi


----------



## Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy (15 Tháng tám 2018)

Ngô Ngọc Ánh đã viết:


> Hải quan nước ngoài ko có hối lộ được đâu, nếu xách rượu thì chỉ có hành lý kí gửi thôi chị à, chứ xách tay lên máy bay chất lỏng bị hạn chế lắm


hành lý ký gửi đôi khi cũng bị soi đó bạn ơi, về khoản hối lộ thì ở đâu cũng có nhé, ko phải cứ tây là sạch đâu nha )


----------



## Võ Phương Thảo (15 Tháng tám 2018)

Lý Phương Dung đã viết:


> ở đâu cũng có hết em ơi, mua này đang mùa du lịch, đi qua châu âu cẩn thận nhé các chị em, bên tây cũng có nghề 2 ngón như ta luôn ấy . Chị em đi du lịch thì nên đi tour ha..vừa tiện, vừa đảm bảo an toàn hơn


có luôn à, đáng sợ vậy chị


----------



## thienthandangyeu (25 Tháng chín 2018)

mình chưa biết đến nc này


----------



## Sylvan Learning (4 Tháng mười 2018)

làm ngay 1 kiểu seo phì


----------



## ThichZaiDep (4 Tháng mười 2018)

Đẹp quá


----------



## Igymfitness (4 Tháng mười 2018)

Điểm đến mơ ước của nhiều người


----------



## Metunlun (31 Tháng mười 2018)

Mình mà được đến tháp eiffel thì đầu tiên là phải chụp choẹt các kiểu luôn  Sau rồi mới làm gì thì làm.


----------



## Heracare (14 Tháng mười một 2018)

Đẹp quá bạn ạ...


----------



## Taka_Vietnam (15 Tháng mười một 2018)

chụp thật nhiều ảnh


----------

